# Bees just swarmed!!



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

So my second year as a bee keeper...My Bees swarmed today I grabbed a spare 5 Frame nuc as I dont have much other equipment..>Yet now! LoL>>> But i only had Deep frames but non with Drawn comb... I think i got the queen in they all started moving into it and i did scoop a bunch in and cut all the little bush branches and threw almost all in...Lots are on the front so far But they should i am hoping stick around to fill this out!? Has anyone plugged the front hole and fed from the top for them to "Make" it there home for a while? Or at least make sure the bees dont escape!? I could buy a queen or make a new on from another hive and at least use the mass of bees? Total newbie moment freaking!!


----------



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

heres a couple pictures.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

If you give them a frame of open brood from another hive (without adhering bees) it will help anchor them. I don't think you should lock them in though. They need to be able to fly and ventilate.

Edited after I saw the pictures: Looks good! Are you sure they fit in a nuc?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Better get them in something bigger or they may leave.


----------



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok so i dont have a good box to move to with a base(Yet and its raining) I Stacked another home made box on top. So now they have the same room as a deep just vertical which they seem to like anyhow... Oh and I turned them so they are looking with that bush in front and not straight into it cuz they were all in the box and fanning the opening.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I've already learned to keep a spare deep and base and covers handy -- this year swarms have been fewer but larger than usual, and twice my friends and I have encountered six pounds and up sized swarms. This many bees will not fit into a nuc box!

The best way to handle a swarm I've found is to catch them in a hive, either a nuc or a standard deep with some used brood comb and proper ventilation. Full set of frames is necessary, too -- makes them feel at home, and you won't sacrifice any comb if you have to leave them in place a day or two. Screened bottom boards are a great help here, as you can stop up the entrance without worrying about suffocating the bees. A screened inner cover won't hurt, either, as you can stuff a huge swarm into a fairly small box for transport that way.

Always take more equipment than you think you need, too. Saves a fast trip back home to get that larger box you didn't think was necessary! Most people have no idea how many bees are in a swarm, and will report "huge" no matter what size it actually is. However, a basketball sized swarm won't fit in a nuc box....

If you get a very large swarm be prepared to move them to a full sized hive at once -- I caught a six pound or so swarm on Friday, and they had drawn four frames of comb from foundation and filled them with nectar by Monday evening. A week later they had 7 frames fully drawn and mostly filled, a three frame brood nest going with open brood on a full frame, and are still flying like crazy. Left in a nuc, they'd have stared queen cells an swarmed again, I'd bet.

Peter


----------



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Update...They stayed in this box so far...Havent poked t hem to much look in to see that they're still there. And they are haha. But they are a bit bummed cuz its beeen some bad weather i think.


----------

